# Μετάφραση ψευδομετάφρασης



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Είπα μια και έχω χαθεί τελευταία να επανεμφανιστώ συνεισφέροντας στους εορτασμούς των τετραχρόνων της Λεξιλογίας ένα μικρό κατιτίς. Ίσως έχετε διαβάσει το _Κουτσό_ του Χούλιο Κορτάσαρ, ένα από τα πιο χτυπητά χαρακτηριστικά του οποίου είναι η μελετημένη ή τυχαία σειρά των κεφαλαίων, με δοκιμιακές ή άλλες παρεμβολές. Μία από αυτές, το κεφάλαιο 69, είναι στο ισπανικό πρωτότυπο, όπως και στην ελληνική (του Κώστα Κουντούρη) ή στην αγγλική μετάφραση (όπως διαπίστωσα χάρη στην μπλογκόσφαιρα), ένα κείμενο _ισπαμερικανικού_ περιοδικού, ήτοι ένα κείμενο σε ισπανικά με φωνητική ορθογραφία. 

Η γαλλική μετάφραση (Julio Cortazar, _Marelle_, traduit de l’espagnol par Laure Guille-Bataillon (partie roman) et Françoise Rosset (partie essai), Paris : Gallimard 1966) μοιάζει να δυσκολεύτηκε με κάτι τέτοιο, και επέλεξε να παρεμβάλει ένα διαφορετικό κειμενάκι. Πιθανότατα σε συνεργασία με τον συγγραφέα, μια και στην τελευταία σελίδα διαβάζουμε: Laure Guille tient à remercier Julio Cortazar et Philippe Bataillon de l’aide inlassable qu’ils lui ont apportée. Το κειμενάκι έχει γούστο, θαρρώ μάλιστα πως το προτιμώ από την _άλι αφτοκτονία / otro suisida_ του πρωτότυπου. Ορίστε, σε μια πρόχειρη δική μου μετάφραση με κάποιους επεξηγηματικούς λίκνους:

***
69​
Για να ευχαριστήσει την Ταλίτα για τις τονωτικές βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές της στην ισπαμερικανική γλώσσα, ο Ολιβέιρα καταδέχθηκε να της εγκαταλείψει το εξής αριστούργημα του ελευθεροστοχαστή Τεν, που δημοσιεύτηκε στις Βρυξέλλες το 1877 και σώζεται στην επιθεώρηση _Bizarre_:

ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΙΣ ΠΕΡΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΞΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΛΑΣΕΩΣ​
Η επιφάνεια της κοιλάδος του Ιωσαφάτ είναι 60.000.000 τετραγωνικά μέτρα.

Υποθέτοντες εν αρχή εν μόνον ζεύγος εξ εκάστης φυλής, έχομε πέντε ζεύγη ήτοι δέκα άτομα, εφαρμόζοντες δε εις τα δεδομένα αυτά τους κανόνας ανατοκισμού, ευρίσκομεν μέχρι τον κατακλυσμόν 9.289.000 γεννήσεις επί 1.658 έτη∙ από του κατακλυσμού άχρι της εποχής μας, επέρασαν 2.326 έτη∙ εάν πέντε μόνο ζεύγη επέζησαν τότε, τούτα θα είχον γεννήση 2.213.867.610.000 τέκνα∙ προεκτείνοντες τους υπολογισμούς ημών μέχρι του έτους 2000, λαμβάνομεν τον αριθμόν των 34.326.414.259.675.172.000, όστις ομού μετά των 9.289.000 παράγει 34.326.414.259.684.461.000 βλαστούς. Υποτιθέσθω κατά φιλανθρωπίαν ότι άπαντες οι παπισταί σώζονται, του αριθμού αυτών υπολογιζομένου σήμερον εις το 1/7 του πληθυσμού της γης, εκείνος των κατηραμένων θα αποτελείται εκ των γεννηθέντων προ του κατακλυσμού, των γεννηθέντων από του κατακλυσμού μέχρι του έτους 2000, μείον του 1/7 των γεννηθέντων από του έτους 44 μετά Χριστόν∙ ο αριθμός ούτος ισούται με 4.903.773.008.164.544.000 και εν συνόλω ο αριθμός των κατηραμένων συμποσούται εις 29.422.641.251.519.917.000.

Ο μέσος κύβος μεταξύ νεογεννήτου τινός και ενός πλήρως ανεπτυγμένου ατόμου ήνε περίπου 1/20 του μέτρου∙ η μάζα των κατηραμένων ως ανωτέρω συμποσούται εις όγκον σφαίρας ακτίνος 705.540 μέτρων, της ακτίνος της γης ούσης 6.366.200 μέτρων. Εάν δε, συμφώνως προς ωρισμένους Γερμανούς φυσιοδίφας, η απαρχή του ανθρώπου μετρά ήδη 80.000 έτη, ο αριθμός των κατηραμένων νεκρών σχηματίζει κύβον πλέον ή τριπλάσιον του όγκου της γης.

Πώς λοιπόν δύνανται 34.326.414.260 δισεκατομμύρια ανεστημένων να συγκεντρωθώσι ίνα κριθώσι εις επιφάνειαν 60.000.000 τετραγωνικών μέτρων; πώς η μάζα αύτη των κατηραμένων θα διήβαινε λίθους και βράχους διαφόρων ειδών εις βάθος 5.660.660 μέτρων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

:up::up:
Ευχαριστούμε!


Άχρι την ή άχρι της; 
Το πρώτο τσιτάτο από τον ιστότοπο είναι και σχετικό με το θέμα...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Βιάστηκα, σκόνταψα, σηκώθηκα.
(σχετικό λέει...)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 27, 2012)

Όπου επιβεβαιώνονται τρία τινά:
1) όποιος ελεύθερα συλλογάται συλλογάται καλά :)
2) όταν θέλεις σώνει και καλά* να αποδείξεις κάτι, βρίσκεις τον τρόπο (αν δεν απατώμαι υπήρχε το πάλαι ποτέ ολόκληρη σχολή που άφησε λαμπρούς μαθητές) :devil:
2) ο Δύτης είναι σούπερ μεταφραστής :wub: (πώς να σε πω Μαρίνο, μάτια μου; Μαθαίνει εύκολα καινούργιες περπατησιές το γέρικο βρομόσκυλο;  )

*no matter what, που λέγαμε κι αλλού ;)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Νταξ, κι άλλα λάθη, ρεζίλι γίναμε, και δεν μπορώ πια να κάνω κι έντιτ: Απόδειξ*ις*, φυσικά. Φταίει που ξεκίνησα σε δημοτική και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι έπρεπε να φανεί κάπως ότι είναι του 1877 το κείμενο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2012)

Μη μου στενοχωριέσαι...

Αν και (αν ήμουν επιμελητής σου) θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε τα πολλά άρθρα στις γενικές, το *διήβαινε και μερικά ακόμη... ;)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μη μου στενοχωριέσαι...
> 
> Αν και (αν ήμουν επιμελητής σου) θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε τα πολλά άρθρα στις γενικές, το *διήβαινε και μερικά ακόμη... ;)



Διορθώστε ελευθέρως! Ήταν βιαστική δουλειά, και φαίνεται. Σημασία έχει ότι δεν υπάρχει κόλαση -αποδεδειγμένα πλέον.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2012)

Βρήκα και κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ:


> An anonymous proof that heaven is hotter than hell, from Applied Optics, August 1972:
> 
> The temperature of heaven can be rather accurately computed from available data. Our authority is the Bible: Isaiah 30:26 reads, Moreover the light of the Moon shall be as the light of the Sun and the light of the Sun shall be sevenfold, as the light of seven days. Thus heaven receives from the Moon as much radiation as the Earth does from the Sun and in addition seven times seven (forty-nine) times as much as the Earth does from the Sun, or fifty times in all. The light we receive from the Moon is a ten-thousandth of the light we receive from the Sun, so we can ignore that. With these data we can compute the temperature of Heaven: The radiation falling on Heaven will heat it to the point where the heat lost by radiation is just equal to the heat received by radiation. In other words, Heaven loses fifty times as much heat as the Earth by radiation. Using the Stefan-Boltzmann fourth-power law for radiation
> 
> ...



Εδιτ: έφαγε τον μαθηματικό τύπο, αλλά μπορείτε να τον δείτε επιτόπου.
Mod says: Έχουμε και άλλα κόλπα.


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 23, 2012)

Σχετικοάσχετο (αν και κάπως παλιό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 23, 2012)

Εγώ το ήξερα σε αυτή, την «πιο πλήρη» μορφή, με την καταπληκτική κορύφωση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 23, 2012)

Α μπράβο, και μένα κάτι μου θύμιζε αυτό που πόσταρα...


----------



## Marinos (Mar 1, 2018)

Σχετικό με το σχετικοάσχετο (παραπάνω):
https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob1/status/968944159456456704


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Σχετικό με το σχετικοάσχετο (παραπάνω):
> https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob1/status/968944159456456704





Irini said:


> drsiebenmal said:
> 
> 
> > Hell Has Frozen Over, Headline Writers Rejoice
> ...



*Go to Hell, Michigan*


----------



## Marinos (Mar 1, 2018)

Έπρεπε να είχα σκεφτεί ένα φόρουμ...
Ενδιαφέρον πάντως: 

First settled in 1838 by George Reeves, Hell started out as a grist mill and general store on the banks of what is now called Hell Creek. George’s habit of paying the local farmers for their grain with home distilled whiskey led many wives to comment “He’s gone to Hell again” when questioned about their husband’s whereabouts during harvest time. ThE name stuck and “Hell” became an official town in 1841; the rest is history.

Από εδώ: https://www.gotohellmi.com/history.html


----------

